# Male or female



## Bossross14 (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know much about growing but I love smoking I planted this seed awhile back will I be able to smoke the bud. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2015)

Son, congratulations! It's a girl.


----------



## Bossross14 (Jul 25, 2015)

Any advice or should I just keep it out in the garden and keep on keepin on?


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2015)

find the place that is exposed the most to the sun put it there and feed it


----------

